# New Audi LeMans R10... it's a diesel!



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

And don't forget how fragile the Pescarolos were last year. That's where Audi will probably win it again.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mission accomplished. They've done a great job. Kudos to the Audi Team.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

bummer, didnt even know it was going, No love in the US for le mans. didnt even see it in the sports page:dunno:

congrats audi:beerchug:


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> No love in the US for le mans.


I guess it depends on where in the US you are - SpeedTV had 20 hours of Le Mans coverage (19 hours race plus 30 minutes each pre- and post-race). All 20 hours were on in my house 

Jim


----------

